
Facebook can track your browsing even after you've logged out, judge says - blahedo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/03/facebook-track-browsing-history-california-lawsuit
======
waterphone
> _Judge dismisses lawsuit accusing Facebook of tracking users’ activity,
> saying responsibility was on plaintiffs to keep browsing history private_

Then there can be no argument against people using ad/tracking script
blockers.

